# [C++] Zeilenumbruch ?



## Sinac (6. Januar 2003)

Hallo!
Also folgene Situation:
(Borland C++ Builder)
Ich lese mir "fstream" eine Textdatei aus, dessen
Inhalt dann in einem Textfeld ausgegeben werden soll.
Nur leider werden die Zeilenumbrüche nicht berücksichtigt,
d.h. wenn einer kommen würde erscheint in dem Textfeld nur
ein "|" und der Text geht danach weiter.

Kann das normale Textfel überhaupt Zeilenumbrüche?

Ansonsten würde ich ein Memo nehmen, aber wie krieg
ich das hin, dass das Programm den Zeilenumbruch erkennt
und dann halt ne neu Zeile einfügt?

Gibt es vielleicht eine andere Methode um aus einer Datei
zu lesen, und dann auch Zeilenweise, wie z.b. mit dem FSO in VB?


----------



## Sinac (6. Januar 2003)

Hat sich schon erledigt.
Wers wissen will:


char temp[100];
fstream input;

input.getline(p,100);
Text->Lines->Appand(p);


----------



## Transmitter (10. Januar 2003)

hat den nachteil, dass das dingen auf 100 chars begrenzt wird oder?

sonst hast du einen speicherüberlauf des arrays


----------



## Sinac (10. Januar 2003)

ja, ih weiß, habe schonmal nachgefragt obs ne funtion
zum umwandeln von Stings in Char Arrays gibz und ich
dann halt das nehm und as länge String.Length oder sowas
in der Art, bin da ber nicht weiter gekommen!

Hast du da ne Idee oder sonst wer?

Greetz


----------



## Transmitter (10. Januar 2003)

hm .. habe ich auch schon mal gemacht, ja .. 

guck mal hier:

http://velociraptor.mni.fh-giessen....-dir/node10.html#SECTION000101000000000000000

das hilft dir bestimmt! .. das 2. prog da


----------

